# OT: Die beste Pizza am nördl Gardasee



## thomask (7. Oktober 2004)

da mir immer wieder Leute erzählen sie hätten keine gescheite Pizzerie am Gardasee (Arco, Riva, Torbole) gefunden eröffne ich diesen Thread.

Mein Favorit: Centrale in Torbole


----------



## Catweazl (7. Oktober 2004)

Für unterwegs und auf die Schnelle: Arco Hauptmarkt bei der Kirche. Daneben gibt's als Nachtisch leckeres Gelatti, ggü. super Latte Machiatto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (7. Oktober 2004)

mein favorit

Pizzeria Aril
Meine absolute Lieblingspizzeria am Lago. Sie liegt in Cassone, einem Örtchen hinter Malcesine. Sie bietet sowohl Plätze im Inneren als auch auf einer schönen Terrasse, wo man an einem Bachlauf unter Weinreben sitzt platz. Die Pizzas sind einfach riesig. Wo bekommt man schon eine Calzone ( 7) auf 2 Tellern serviert. Man kann leider nicht reservieren so dass man schon mal eine kleine Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen muss um einen Platz zu bekommen. Aber es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle zu warten.
Via Porto Fraz.Cassone Malcesine Verona

Ist zwar nicht ganz torbole, aber der weg lohnt sich


----------



## kubikjch (7. Oktober 2004)

Hotel Centrale in Torbole  
Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MATTESM (7. Oktober 2004)

kubikjch schrieb:
			
		

> Hotel Centrale in Torbole
> Kann ich nur bestätigen



centrale ja, aber in Arco / Chiarano. Pizzeria Centrale. immer voll. und nicht nur touris...

oder villa arancia in riva an der strasse riva nach torbole, linker hand unter der pergola, schwuchteligster ober der region, pizza den ganzen tag

oder die kleine pizzeria in san tomaso, von der hauptstrasse riva - arco beim kleinen kirchlein / ampel links rein. BILLIG. und ab vom schuss!

..m..


----------



## Augus1328 (7. Oktober 2004)

Stimme für Al Porto in Torbole   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Oktober 2004)

bellavista in riva am hafen. erstaunlich günstig für die lage, nette bedienung, gutes essen. gehe ich seit mehr als drei jahren hin, immer wieder gut.


----------



## MWU406 (7. Oktober 2004)

ich plädiere für:
http://www.bedandpizza.it/  
Casa Pederzolli Haus in Arco.


----------



## Enduro (7. Oktober 2004)

thomask schrieb:
			
		

> da mir immer wieder Leute erzählen sie hätten keine gescheite Pizzerie am Gardasee (Arco, Riva, Torbole) gefunden eröffne ich diesen Thread.
> 
> Mein Favorit: Centrale in Torbole




auch mein Favorit - aber sucht lieber eine andere Pizzeria - sonst hats  noch mehr Leute.....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Oktober 2004)

Enduro schrieb:
			
		

> auch mein Favorit - aber sucht lieber eine andere Pizzeria - sonst hats  noch mehr Leute.....



Genau! Die Centrale ist soooooo schlecht!!! Bleibt bloß weg ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Oktober 2004)

In Riva die Pizzeria Bavaria am gleichnamigen Campingplatz. Allerdings hat die Pizzeria selbst etwas an Flair eingebüßt, seitdem Mario nicht mehr da ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2004)

also da bin ich mal ganz gross EGOIST und behalte das schön für mich   

aber völlig richtig: es gibt grottenschlechte pizzen am lago. völlig unrichtig aber, dass es nur schlechte pizzen gibt. 
ich jedenfalls es zuhause keine pizza mehr, dafür am lago umso mehr ...


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Oktober 2004)

die pizzeria in Mezzlago am Ledrosee kann ich empfehlen. Sehr urtümlich. Die Pizza gibt es dort am Stück als laufender Meter auf einem Brett.  
Überhaupt kann man am Ledrosee ganz gut italienisch speisen, da ist es halt nicht so touristisch und überlaufen wie unten am Gardasee. Ich weiss noch wie letztes Jahr eine Wirtin ihre trattoria abends extra für uns nochmal geöffnet hat und wir uns durchschlemmen konnten. Zum Glück sind wir am nächsten Tag nur ne Runde durch die marocche gefahren, mehr Höhenmeter waren definitiv nicht drin.  

ciao
matthias


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2004)

Das ist jetzt fast schon offtopic, denn ich suche endlich mal ein gescheites Lokal (vor allem in Riva), das nicht nur Pizza macht und wo die Küche ihren Namen noch verdient.
Als ich mit meiner Holden eine Woche am See geurlaubt habe, ging uns das Einheitsessen ziemlich schnell auf den Keks. Vielleicht sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen "Wo gibt es gescheite Lokale am nördl. Gardasee?". 
Vorschläge?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Catweazl (8. Oktober 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt fast schon offtopic, denn ich suche endlich mal ein gescheites Lokal (vor allem in Riva), das nicht nur Pizza macht und wo die Küche ihren Namen noch verdient.
> Als ich mit meiner Holden eine Woche am See geurlaubt habe, ging uns das Einheitsessen ziemlich schnell auf den Keks. Vielleicht sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen "Wo gibt es gescheite Lokale am nördl. Gardasee?".
> Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



Typisch Italienische Küche gibts in der Agritur Eden Maronne in Riva ( liegt Nähe der Zona industriale unterhalb der Hauptstraße zum Ledrosee) und in einer Pizzeria/ristorante oben am psso. Balino ( Ortsausgang Balino linker Hand, nicht zu verfehlen).

Richtig gut ist auch ein Ristorante in Calavino, oberhalb vom Lago di Cavedine. Weiß im Moment leider den Namen nicht mehr. Ist im Ort von Norden kommend nach der S-Kurve mitten im Ort auf der linken Seite. Recht unscheinbares Haus. Dort schadet es dann aber wirklich nicht, wenn man Italienisch kann ( obwohl dort wirklich alles sehr lecker ist)


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, aber my favourite ist am Ortseingang von Riva an der Straßenecke wo's rechts zum Brione hoch geht. Das Ambiente ist vielleicht nicht berauschend, aber die Pizza (und auch die italienische Küche) topdeluxe, das Personal sehr cool unterwegs (trinken Wein, schlafen allein... trinken Bier, schlafen mit..........) und die Preise sehr fair.

Wirklich schlecht fand ich bisher eigentlich nur die Massenabfertigung im Bavaria (aber wer geht schon in Italien in ein bayerisches Lokal!?).


----------



## spOOky fish (8. Oktober 2004)

jetzt reichts aber mit der pizza-biken-sonneschein-erzählerei. ist echt nicht auszuhalten. mir läuft das wasser im munde zusammen und ich muss mich hier langsam mit der nicht allzufernen realität anfreunden - heißer glühwein und bratwurst zwischen zitternden händen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen "Wo gibt es gescheite Lokale am nördl. Gardasee?".  ...
> Vorschläge? ...



Ristorante Da Gianni in Arco-Ciarano: Tolle lokale Küche, Top-Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, tolle Terrasse (unbedingt reservieren!), übrigens auch ein sehr schönes, kleines Hotel
Terrazza della Luna in Nago im alten Zollhaus: einzigartiges Ambiente (Plätze im oberen Teil reservieren!), sehr gute Küche, nettes Personal
Ristorante Centrale in Torbole: wer hier von Einheitsessen spricht, muss schon ganz schön verwöhnt sein, für mich die charmanteste Bedienung am ganzen See, Restaurant-Service eines Top-Hotels, Essen und Preis-/Leistung immer Top, mein persönlicher Favourite am Lago  ...
Al Rustico in Torbole: immer eine Alternative, nett, auch keine Einheitsküche, schöner Aussenbereich
Trattoria Restel de Fer in Riva: für die besonderen Tage im Leben ...   
Diese Liste läßt sich eigentlich beliebig erweitern. Sucht man abends jedoch eine Pizzeria oder eine Restaurant in Seenähe, wird man fast unweigerlich in die abzockenden, teilweise unfreundlichen und schlechten Etablissements gespült.

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2004)

Meine Favourits:
Terraza della Luna in Nago: 
Hier gibt's allerdings keine Pizzen, dafür jede Menge richtig leckeres italienisches Gourmet-Essen. Unbedingt reservieren!

El Porto in Torbole:
Tipp: unbedingt die Calzone probieren. Schaut mal hier:Riesencalzone, Hier muss man meistens anstehen, aber das warten lohnt  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Roberto (8. Oktober 2004)

Wenns mal was besonderes sein soll: 


Das Casa del Vino in Isera bei Rovereto.


Es gibt nur ein Menü (Antipasto/Primo/Secondo/Dolce) mit Trentiner Spezialitäten, daß jeden Abend wechset.

Dazu kann man aber sämtliche Weine der Region probieren (wird pro Glas abgerechnet).

Servus Robert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Oktober 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt fast schon offtopic, denn ich suche endlich mal ein gescheites Lokal (vor allem in Riva), das nicht nur Pizza macht und wo die Küche ihren Namen noch verdient.
> Als ich mit meiner Holden eine Woche am See geurlaubt habe, ging uns das Einheitsessen ziemlich schnell auf den Keks. Vielleicht sollte ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen "Wo gibt es gescheite Lokale am nördl. Gardasee?".
> Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

mein Favorit das Colombera in Riva. Nach dem Tunnel die Via Monte Brione rein und nach ca. 1-1,5km geht links ein Schotterweg rein, ist aber beschildert. Von der etwas hoppeligen Straße darfst dich aber nicht abschrecken lassen, das Restaurant ist top! Es gibt allerdings *keine* 
Pizza! Tolle Vorspeisen, sehr leckere und ausgefallene Nudelgerichte (z.B. in Birne-Safran-Soße) und viele Fleisch und Fischgerichte, auch vom Grill. Man muß aber in der kälteren Jahreszeit unbedingt vorreservieren, wenn man draußen sitzen kann, ist es nicht so ein großes Problem. Ab 8 Uhr aber immer proppenvoll. Toller Service, Bedienung ist sehr aufmerksam. Die haben auch seit Jahren dasselbe Personal. Ist letztendlich auch nicht teurer, als scheußliche Pizza woanders.

Pizza finde ich auch in der Villa Arranci in Riva gut, gibt´s dort mit scharfer Salami, was ich liebe!
In Torbole im Meeting finde ich die Pizzen auch gut, aber dort stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht! Vorspeisen und Getränke sind sauteuer!

Hmmm... und noch 2 Stunden bis zur Mittagspause!


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2004)

Burger King 
Centro Commerciale "Il Castello"  
Via Giusti, 4


----------



## clemson (8. Oktober 2004)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> mein Favorit das Colombera in Riva. Nach dem Tunnel die Via Monte Brione rein und nach ca. 1-1,5km geht links ein Schotterweg rein, ist aber beschildert. Von der etwas hoppeligen Straße darfst dich aber nicht abschrecken lassen, das Restaurant ist top! Es gibt allerdings *keine*
> Pizza! Tolle Vorspeisen, sehr leckere und ausgefallene Nudelgerichte (z.B. in Birne-Safran-Soße) und viele Fleisch und Fischgerichte, auch vom Grill. Man muß aber in der kälteren Jahreszeit unbedingt vorreservieren, wenn man draußen sitzen kann, ist es nicht so ein großes Problem. Ab 8 Uhr aber immer proppenvoll. Toller Service, Bedienung ist sehr aufmerksam. Die haben auch seit Jahren dasselbe Personal. Ist letztendlich auch nicht teurer, als scheußliche Pizza woanders.
> ...




danke nun ist mein geheimtipp auch raus, da hätte ich gar koane pm schreiben müßen.
ne ist echt lecker im colombera...

nur zu empfehlen

mfg
clemson


----------



## derJens (8. Oktober 2004)

Die im Hotel Centrale (Torbole) ist ganz gut, aber ich persönlich find die im "la Villa" (Nago) am besten. Gut belegt und nur ein Hauch von einem Boden


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

hm

ihr seid euch schon klar, dass beim nennen eurer lieblingslokale eine vielleicht bisdato geschätzte ruhe/beschaulichkeit vorbei sein könnte, deswegen: von mir KEINE lokalnennung, sorry. 
hab' aber glück, da bisdato zwar einige von meinen favorits (z.b. colombera) genannt wurden, die aber sowieso keine geheimtipps mehr sind ...

allgemeiner hinweis (der nicht nur am lago gilt): sucht euch lokale, die keine speisekarten mit bunten bilderchen haben und in die v.a. einheimische essen gehen

und schaut euch das essen an, bevor ihr euch hinsetzt. eine schlechte pizza erkennt man auch ohne sie gegessen zu haben, genauso wie ein schlechtes eis oder verkochte pasta ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... deswegen: von mir KEINE lokalnennung, sorry.
> ...



Komm'! Zier' dich nicht so!! Raus damit ...   

Ich hab' dann auch noch einen: Arco-Bolognano --> Ristorante Marosi, man kann dort schön in einem Innenhof sitzen

Stefan


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' dann auch noch einen: Arco-Bolognano --> Ristorante Marosi, man kann dort schön in einem Innenhof sitzen



und haben die bunte bilder auf ihrer speisekarte? sind da einheimische beim essen? also AUGEN AUF und die welt erkunden   


aber so ein gelungener tag am lago könnte etwa so aussehen:

in der früh im cafe conte di arco treffen und cafe etc trinken ...
dann nach riva biken und im cafe porto vecchio eine verdiente pause einlegen ...
ach ja, jetzt überlegen, was man eigentlich für eine tour machen will ...
okido, altissimo, ne schon viel zu spät ... aber bis zu den masten und nach nach malcesine weintrinken ...
also am see entlang (abstecher zu mecki ist PFLICHT) nach torbole, dort ALLES meiden und gleich auffahren, ist sowieso schon viel zu heiss zum biken, aber wir wollen ja zum weintrinken ...
irgendwann später: malcesine ...
vinoteca doc oder porto vecchio, beide sensationell, der 1. fantastischen käse, der 2. happen und tollen platz, wein ist bei beiden gigantisch ...
heimfahren dann natürlich mit dem schiff nach torbole ...
nach soviel bewegung wird's zeit für das erste weissbier des tages, also zu mecki ...
dann heim ...
abendessen dann die qual der wahl, aber die entscheidung verrat ich natürlich nicht   
bischen mit dem auto fahren ... oder doch zu fuss gehen ... polenta oder trentiner fleischspezialitäten oder pizza oder fisch oder ...

man, ich krieg hunger und meine pasta verkocht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> und schaut euch das essen an, bevor ihr euch hinsetzt. eine schlechte pizza erkennt man auch ohne sie gegessen zu haben, genauso wie ein schlechtes eis oder verkochte pasta ...


schwierig: 
bei Burger King ist das ja alles schon verpackt.


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> schwierig:
> bei Burger King ist das ja alles schon verpackt.



man dubbel, da hast du natürlich recht ... 1:0 für dich





und die pizza kommt ja auch immer im karton ...


----------



## :Brian (8. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Burger King
> Centro Commerciale "Il Castello"
> Via Giusti, 4



Da gibts dann auch den berühmten Hot chili Burger...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber so ein gelungener tag am lago könnte etwa so aussehen:
> in der früh im cafe conte di arco treffen und cafe etc trinken ...
> dann nach riva biken und im cafe porto vecchio eine verdiente pause einlegen ...
> ach ja, jetzt überlegen, was man eigentlich für eine tour machen will ...
> ...


Jetzt bin ich auch keinen Schritt weiter!    

Aber wenn ich mit dir mitfahre, habe ich um 10 einen Koffein-Schock und bin spätestens um 13:00 Uhr stockbesoffen. Hm, dann würde ich vielleicht den 601 in neuer Bestzeit schaffen?!?!  ... Wenn ich denn volltrunken überhaupt noch bis zum Einstieg hochkäme ...    

Aber die Anfahrtbeschreibung für vinoteca doc oder porto vecchio in Malcesine verrätst du mir sicher, oder?! Sonst hätte der Austausch in diesem Forum doch überhaupt keinen Sinn!


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2004)

Fitnessbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts dann auch den berühmten Hot chili Burger...


meinst du den neuen hot chilli whopper (einfach, double oder triple!)? 
( http://www.burgerking.de/appgen/?cl...ll&sessionid=c7a599185224a03a68425cc35d88b1f1 ) 

nicht zu vergessen: chilli cheeseburger, 
um das ganze abzurunden.


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich mit dir mitfahre, habe ich um 10 einen Koffein-Schock und bin spätestens um 13:00 Uhr stockbesoffen



noi, das täuscht ... schon mal bei pio cappuccono getrunken? da kommt der schock früher ...



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> und bin spätestens um 13:00 Uhr stockbesoffen



eiserne regel: vor 4 kein bier etc etc. noi, alohol erst nach getaner arbeit! also ein bischen später wird's schon ...




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> 601



vergiss es, macht mit meinem singlespeed keinen spass    wir sollten dann den altissimo streichen und den velo fahren, ach das war letzten montag ein genuss   





			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Anfahrtbeschreibung für vinoteca doc oder porto vecchio in Malcesine verrätst du mir sicher, oder?!



na wenn wir den velo fahren, liegt malcesine ja nicht mehr auf dem weg   



aber bin ich mal nicht so: in malcesine gibt es imo 3 gute enotecas, die alle relativ neu sind

1. namen vergessen    oberhalb des neuen SPAR direkt an der hauptstrasse links richtung süden. hat grosse terasse, leider halt an der haputstrasse. drinnen tw. gemütliche sitzecken. wobei der laden eher zum einkaufen/schwelgen mit einem gläschen wein in der hand einlädt, da er eher technisch anstatt gemütlich ist.

2. enoteca vdoc, via dosso 1. von der hauptstrasse an der grossen abzweigung zum unteren parkplatz runter und dann bei dem neuen cafe rechts die gasse rein, ist dann die 2. quergasse. oder für radler: strasse weiter runter und zum bikegeschäft (das kennst du sicher) dahinter die gasse hoch, ist dann auf der linken seite. hat wenige tische draussen, ist da aber auch eher ungemütlich. drin ist's dafür gemütlicher. ein muss im winter! spitze, wenn die skifahrer nach liftende kommen, herrlich italienisch!

3. enoteca porto vecchio (name bin ich mir nicht sicher ...) die ist am einfachsten zu finden! von der hauptstrasse beim abzweig zur gondel rechts richtung supermarkt/oliven-coop und dann durch den torbogen der steinigen gasse zum wasser folgen, dort bei den künstlerischen figuren ist der porto vecchio und da gibt es 3 oder 4 restaurants, die du mit ausnahme der kleinen enoteca/restaurant alle getrost vergessen kannst. hier kannst du perfekt den abend geniessen. leider relativ klein und meist ziemlich voll. drinnen hat's nur wenig platz



stellt sich dann nur die frage, wo hin, wenn wir den velo fahren? ach ja, gibt ja in arco auch eine durchaus lohnende enoteca   

und wenn doch malcesine: im see baden, jemanden in der früh schon verdonnert haben, dass er mit dem auto kommt und die mannschaft dann holt bzw. pickt. weiter geht's dann frischgemacht richtung süden ins alla fassa ... ups, jetzt ist mir doch was rausgerutscht, aber so richtig geheim ist das auch nicht mehr. dafür aber sicher einen der besten plätze direkt am see, perfekt bei einem schönen abend den hervorragenden fisch zu geniessen ...

aber mehr gibt's dann nur persönlich im gegenzug zur einladung


----------



## socke (8. Oktober 2004)

la colombera rules!

hab gehört das der laden gegenüber dem neuen tophotel (Atlantic Club Hotel) in nago - ist von aussen so ne alte burg/castel? - besser sein soll. gibts da erfahrungen???


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2004)

> also am see entlang (abstecher zu mecki ist PFLICHT) nach torbole, dort ALLES meiden und gleich auffahren



zum thema rummel, ruhe/beschaulichkeit, geheimtips etc.: 
soll ich mal erwähnen, dass ich noch nie in meinem leben bei mecki's war ...?!


----------



## clemson (8. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema rummel, ruhe/beschaulichkeit, geheimtips etc.:
> soll ich mal erwähnen, dass ich noch nie in meinem leben bei mecki's war ...?!




tja und ich saß schon allein bei mecki´s   

ist halt am nächsten am camping maroadi dran und ma ist ja ansich  zum selber kaffee machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (8. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema rummel, ruhe/beschaulichkeit, geheimtips etc.:
> soll ich mal erwähnen, dass ich noch nie in meinem leben bei mecki's war ...?!




wer ist mecki?


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

mecki ist sicher kein von der lage gesehen gemütlicher flecken, aber das macht die familie locker wieder wett.

ist so ziemlich der einzige ort, wo ich die hektik und den lärm geniessen kann.

warum das so ist? keine ahnung ...


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist mecki?



das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder???

nur für den fall der fälle: http://www.mecki.it/


----------



## spOOky fish (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder???



doch.

schade, die seite ist nur geflasht.
ich glaube zumindest zu wissen wo's ist: erkennbar an der sicherlich  höchsten wheeliedichte auf der straße davor.


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

das gebäude kennst du sicher. liegt direkt am sarcaradweg von arco kommend unmittelbar am zebrastreifen der hauptstraße von torbole nach riva 

versuch dir die hp mal anzuschauen, die ist wirklich gut gemacht!

also das nächste mal ist ein besuch bei mecki pflicht!


----------



## MATTESM (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> mecki ist sicher kein von der lage gesehen gemütlicher flecken, aber das macht die familie locker wieder wett.
> 
> ist so ziemlich der einzige ort, wo ich die hektik und den lärm geniessen kann.
> 
> warum das so ist? keine ahnung ...




außerdem kann man dort bremsbelege für dei magura marta, die bei uns 16 euro kosten, bereits für 25 euro erwerben!!! wenn das nichts ist!

..m..

p.s. steht allerdings nicht mal das bekannte "****ing perfect bikes" drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem kann man dort bremsbelege für dei magura marta, die bei uns 16 euro kosten, bereits für 25 euro erwerben!!! wenn das nichts ist!
> 
> ..m..
> 
> p.s. steht allerdings nicht mal das bekannte "****ing perfect bikes" drauf...




mattesm: hier geht's um kulinarisches, net um technikhardware ... da bist du selber schuld, wenn du die sachen am lago kaufst. v.a. nachdem du weisst, dass du sie daheim billiger kriegst


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem kann man dort bremsbelege für dei magura marta, die bei uns 16 euro kosten, bereits für 25 euro erwerben!!! wenn das nichts ist!


... beläge ...
Einen Bremsbeleg stell ich dir aber auch gerne aus  

Ich finde es nicht tragisch, dass hier viele Geheimtipps genannt werden. Mal ehrlich, wieviele Lesen das Forum und gehen gleichzeitig am gleichen Tag ins gleiche Lokal. Das verläuft sich doch.

Muss mir bei Gelegenheit mal eine Liste all der Lokale erstellen, die hier genannt wurden (oder macht das jemand anderes für mich?  )

Daniel


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2004)

socke schrieb:
			
		

> hab gehört das der laden gegenüber dem neuen tophotel (Atlantic Club Hotel) in nago - ist von aussen so ne alte burg/castel? - besser sein soll. gibts da erfahrungen???



Das ist das Terazze della Luna" siehe postings dazu weiter oben.

Zu Mecki:
Irgendwie schon ein cooller Laden. Schon alleine die Idee einen Bike-Shop mit nen Cafe zu verbinden hat was. Aber Mecki ist mit Sicherheit alles andere als billig (z. B. PowerBars 2,30 )

Tom


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das Terazze della Luna" siehe postings dazu weiter oben.



sicher? das della luna existiert doch schon ein paar jahre. war noch nie drin, aber auch nix besonders drüber gehört. denke, was socke meint, ist das neuere restaurant oberhalb vom della luna, liegt bei der auffahrt von nago zum castel penede rechterhand bzw. bei der abfahrt stösst man fast direkt drauf. namen hab ich aber jetzt auch nicht präsent


----------



## the__scorer (8. Oktober 2004)

Wir waren an nem kleinen Pizza-lieferservice an der Hauptstrasse in Riva richtung Torbole. Saugenial die Pizza (natürlich nicht liefern lassen), ein riesen ding für 11 euro mit massig zeugs drauf. haben sie zu 2t gerade so wegbekommen. Wir waren bei circa 30 leuten (man kann nur abholen und es hat kleine stehtische) die einzigen Ausländer, sagt einiges find ich... Aber halt nichts mit hinsetzen und Ambiente. Aber das hat man auch wenn man mit der Pizza und ner Flasche Vino am Lago sitzt... ganz ohne Restaurent und besteck...


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

the__scorer schrieb:
			
		

> ein riesen ding für 11 euro mit massig zeugs drauf


und da war sie wieder die frage nach der WAHREN pizza ...

meine antwort:
eine italienische pizza mit MASSIG ZEUGS DRAUF ist ein nono! 
eine amerikanische pizza dagegen hat MASSIG ZEUGS DRAUF

aber das ist nun wirklich meine pizzaphilosophie

gottseidank sind geschmäcker verschieden!


----------



## :Brian (8. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> und da war sie wieder die frage nach der WAHREN pizza ...
> 
> meine antwort:
> eine italienische pizza mit MASSIG ZEUGS DRAUF ist ein nono!
> ...




Eine italienische Pizza hat NICHT massig was drauf, sondern hat einen dünnen Teig, den man trotz Belag auch noch erkennen kann. Alles andere ist italienische Pizza für deutsche Urlauber...
Auch gehört auf eine Pizza kein Gauda oder ähnliche Schweinereien, das ist die Billigvariante der italienisch-deutschen Pizzabäcker, die ihre Marge maximieren wollen. 
my2cents


----------



## dertutnix (8. Oktober 2004)

Fitnessbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Eine italienische Pizza hat NICHT massig was drauf, sondern hat einen dünnen Teig, den man trotz Belag auch noch erkennen kann. Alles andere ist italienische Pizza für deutsche Urlauber...
> Auch gehört auf eine Pizza kein Gauda oder ähnliche Schweinereien, das ist die Billigvariante der italienisch-deutschen Pizzabäcker, die ihre Marge maximieren wollen.
> my2cents



das seh ich jetzt mal als zustimmung meiner philosophie, DANKE


----------



## the__scorer (9. Oktober 2004)

hoppala muss mich korrigieren, fahrlässiges schreiben. massig bedeutet in diesem fall dass man für 11 euro glaub alle sorten zeugs drauf haben konnte. natürlich war da kein haufen drauf. ich weiss wie ne pizza aussehen sollte und ich denke die vielen italiener in dem laden auch. Grüße Simon


----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2004)

so isses die besten pizzen sind aus dem Holzkohlenofen und ganz schlicht belegt, dem kann ich zustimmen *mmh* lecker...
Und wenn man wieder ein paar Tage am Lago war sollte man zuhause das Pizzaessengehen tunlichst vermeiden.

Und noch ein Tipp: Den besten Cappucino in Italien gibt es ungewöhnlichweise in den Autobahnraststätten
Die haben große Maschinen mit hohem Durchsatz..
Also Cappucinotrinken bis zur Grenze und dann durchfahren, den deutscher Cafe an Raststätten ist zum :kotz:

Blacksurf
die schon wieder Sehnsucht nach dem Lago hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Tipp: Den besten Cappucino in Italien gibt es ungewöhnlichweise in den Autobahnraststätten
> Die haben große Maschinen mit hohem Durchsatz..



kleine korrektur: du meinst sicher cafe (und zwar nicht den deutschen) ... und da hast du mehr als recht: wichtig ist viel kundschaft: autobahnraststätten und bahnhöfe 

oder halt gut besuchte bars

schon mal überlegt, warum in italien die AUTOGRILLS auch in innenstädten so erfolgreich sind? 
ich stell's mir eben mal vor: autobahnraststätte irschenberg eröffnet niederlassung in berlin ...

und dann auch schon wieder philosophisch: 
cafe (= espresso) geht immer!
capuccino nur vormittags (ähnlich weisswurst!)
ab mittag dann latte machiatto

tolerante italiener erlauben auch capuccino nach high noon
NIE ABER: capuccino nach dem essen!!!!


frag mich dann, wo dieser thread noch hinführt ...


----------



## blacksurf (10. Oktober 2004)

@dertutnix

nein cappucino nach dem essen das geht nicht
Und ein echter italienischer Cappucino ist immer ohne cacao,
vielleicht mal aussnahmsweise mit wenn ein croissant dabei ist
Der cacao ist eine Erfindung der Touris..
Soderle genug philosphiert sonst bekomme ich noch mehr Sehnsucht auf den Lago, aber vielleicht sieht er mich ja in den Herbstferien doch noch mal


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> kleine korrektur: du meinst sicher cafe (und zwar nicht den deutschen) ... und da hast du mehr als recht: wichtig ist viel kundschaft: autobahnraststätten und bahnhöfe
> 
> oder halt gut besuchte bars
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch noch nicht die ganze Wahrheit:
Ab 12 Uhr trinkt der gemeine Italiener keinerlei Cafe mit Milch mehr!!!
und:
Latte Machiatto ist eigentlich für die italienischen Kids gedacht, damit die sich an den Cafe gewöhnen.

All sowas erfährt man wenn man eine Woche in einem Apartment in Nago mit echten Italienern vebringt.

Und noch was witziges hat mir mein Freund Roberto verraten:
Wie nennen die Italiener den deutschen Kaffee? 
Schmutziges Wasser!!!! 
....und genauso schmeckt der auch wenn man sich an den leckeren italienischen Cafe mal gewöhnt hat.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MATTESM (10. Oktober 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was witziges hat mir mein Freund Roberto verraten:
> Wie nennen die Italiener den deutschen Kaffee?
> Schmutziges Wasser!!!!
> ....und genauso schmeckt der auch wenn man sich an den leckeren italienischen Cafe mal gewöhnt hat.
> ...



und welcher cafe ist in der region mit geschätzten 93% marktanteil ganze weit vorne? OMKAFE von der familie martinelli. und mit wem kann man richtig beeindruckend über cafe fachsimpeln, während man sich die torrefazione (rösterei) anschaut? mit lorenzo martinelli, dem junior chef. und was trinkt man dort, während man so dahinredet? perfekten espresso. direkt neben dem frisch gerösteten cafe. und was sagt der wahnsinnige auf die frage, was er daheim trinkt?

DEUTSCHEN KAFFEE!!!!!!!

manchmal gibt es momente da fällt man einfach vom glauben ab. 

AUFRUF: alle bitte einfach beim nächstmöglichen aufenthalt am lago zur torrefazione OMKAFE gehen, dort nach Lorenzo fragen und eine führung in die rösterei oder zumindest ein fachgespräch anzetteln und ihm dann die entschiedende frage stellen: was trinkst du zuhause??? (che cosa bevi a casa???)

wohl bekomms!

..m..

p.s. OMKAFE wird nach münchen importiert. von einem halbwahnsinnigen (ich bins nicht, leider...)  check www.coffeenow.de 

für alle die auch so mal den geschmack des lago daheim genießen wollen...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Oktober 2004)

1. ich find's nur gut, was hier abgeht ...

2. omkafe. kenn leider die rösterei noch nicht (will ich schon lange machen, aber irgendwie fehlt immer die gelegenheit ... aber wenigstens hab ich wieder etwas italienisch gelernt), die bohnen sind aber 1a! und die www ebenso!

3. schon mal mit dem ehemaligen chef des mastercafe in arco (heute macht er das eis visavis) über cafe etc philosophiert? 
hab in italien schon einige bars/cafes besuchen dürfen, und das wirklich erstaunliche ist, dass sie nahezu überall eine eigene kultur haben ... deswegen milch nur für kinder oder nie nach mittag ist eine mutige aussage ...

bleibt für mich einmal mehr die erkenntnis: leben und leben lassen, und das funktioniert am lago bis dato ganz gut ... wobei ich jetzt auch wieder den anschluss gefunden hätte ...

und dann warte ich immer noch auf die antwort: BESTE PIZZA!!!


----------



## thomask (11. Oktober 2004)

Also ich war dann jetzt mal wieder in Torbole. Ich war bisher immer im Centrale essen. Nicht nur weil die Pizza da so gut ist sondern auch weil die zwei, die den Laden schmeissen einfach immer sehr freundlich und flexibel sind.

Aber diesmal war ich etwas enttäuscht. Die Pizza war nicht mehr so gut wie die letzten 5 Jahre. Dann sind wir mal zum direkten Konkurrenten nebenan gegangen. Heisst irgendwas mit PORTO.  Sau geil! Eine wahnsinns leckere Pizza. UNd mächig groß. In Zukunft werd ih auch in Malcesine noch meh rausprobieren, da gibt es unheimlich schöne Kneipen. Mal sehn obs auch so gut schmeckt.


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Oktober 2004)

thomask schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir mal zum direkten Konkurrenten nebenan gegangen.



Wenn man vorm Centrale steht links davon? 

Da waren wir auch mal essen... so was von Fastfood-Atmosphäre ist mir selten untergekommen. Da ist es in großstädtischen Sushi-für-Geschäftsleute-Stehimbiss-Restaurants gemütlicher (und die Bedienung im Zweifel netter). Ich finde es auch unangenehm, wenn man für sich, sein Essen und seinen Helm gerade mal 1m² Platz hat...


----------



## thomask (11. Oktober 2004)

Hm - kann sein dass es daan liegt, dass jetzt keine Saison mehr ist. Es war sowas von angenehm leer am Gardasee. Obwohl noch traumhafte Temperaturen waren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Oktober 2004)

60 Einträge, 3 Seiten ... nicht schlecht für einen Beitrag, der sich mit der Frage nach der besten Pizza am nördlichen Gardasee geschäftigt!   

Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe bisher geglaubt, ein ganz guter Kenner dieser Gegend zu sein und trotzdem habe ich einiges gelernt. Ein ganz heißer Tipp für die nächsten Regentage: eine Führung bei omcafe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Oktober 2004)

thomask schrieb:
			
		

> Hm - kann sein dass es daan liegt, dass jetzt keine Saison mehr ist. Es war sowas von angenehm leer am Gardasee. Obwohl noch traumhafte Temperaturen waren.


Ne, nachdem hier soviel über Pizza etc. am Lago geschrieben wurde, sind den Italienern die Zutaten ausgegangen und keiner fährt mehr hin, weil's nichts mehr zu essen gibt ...


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> 60 Einträge, 3 Seiten ... nicht schlecht für einen Beitrag, der sich mit der Frage nach der besten Pizza am nördlichen Gardasee geschäftigt!



yip, ich beginne auch schon diesen thread zu hassen ... zeigt es doch ganz deutlich, was uns bewegt ...

bin deshalb schon am überlegen, den schneetrip über den 1.11. in einen lagotrip zu tauschen ... nachdem das tageslicht dann sowieso schon sehr kurz ist, würde sich das erkunden der kulinarischen köstlichkeiten anbieten ... leider muss dann omkafe ausfallen, denn es wäre schönes wetter gebucht 

hm, und jetzt? telemarken oder pizza essen
florian


----------



## blacksurf (11. Oktober 2004)

ja gut Idee - hinfahren - mich sieht der Lago vielleicht auch noch ein paar Tage in den Herbstferien *freu*
Dann werde ich die Pizzen ausgiebig geniessen und den café danach huldigen..

Blacksurf


----------



## clemson (11. Oktober 2004)

also ich trinke meinen capuccino wann immer und wo immer ich will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATTESM (11. Oktober 2004)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> also ich trinke meinen capuccino wann immer und wo immer ich will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ignorant!   

da fällt mir in sachen carne salada ein (in dieser region als traditionelles grundnahrungsmittel allemal wichtiger als pizza...)

- "da frizzi" oben neben der burg in tenno. grausame beleuchtung, gutes essen, das gebracht wird von der völlig durchgeknallten reinkarnation von mamma simpson

- das belvedere in arco / varignano. wenn du einheimische fragst sagen 80% dort sei es am besten

- eine osteria in dem ersten ort, wenn man die ponale und dann weiter die hauptstraße in richtung tenno fährt (namen vergessen). gleich nach dem ortseingang rechts (am eck steht immer ein wegweiser in form eines fast mannsgroßen abbildes des kochs). Carne Salada Menue (3 Gänge) für 20 euro. fein. 

mahlzeit! 

..m..

p.s. wer ist ab kommendem samstag unten? ich bins auf jeden fall anläßlich des limone bike extreme... und bleibe eine woche... wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ... - eine osteria in dem ersten ort, wenn man die ponale und dann weiter die hauptstraße in richtung tenno fährt (namen vergessen).  ...



Ponale Richtung Tenno?    Du meinst sicher "Richtung Ledro-See"? Dann müßte die erste Ortschaft entweder Bizzeca oder Molina di Ledro sein, oder?  
Welche Form von Carne Salada meinst du? Con fagioli oder Carpacchio?

Erzähl' doch mal, wie die das in dieser Osteria machen. 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Bizzeca


stimmt


----------



## MATTESM (11. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ponale Richtung Tenno?    Du meinst sicher "Richtung Ledro-See"?
> 
> Stefan



ledro ledro ledro ledro ledro ledro.....bizecca bizecca bizecca....

ok, du hast ja recht. 

stell dir jetzt  -  vorausgesetzt der abendliche hunger kündigt ich bereits an  -  folgendes vor. gemütliche alte stube, schwerer holztisch, viel zeugs als dekoration an der wand. kerzenlicht. als erstes ein hauchdünn geschnittenes carpaccio vom carne salada, rosig, darüber feinst gehobelter grana und etwas ruccola. olivenöl. dazu das beste weissbrot was ich seit langer zeit gegessen habe. den hauswein kannst du vergessen. flasche ordern. danach das klassische carne salada cotta, mit bohnen und nur ganz kurz mit einem rost in berührung gebracht, leicht zitronige sauce. gleichzeitig als etwas schwerere variante das carne in ei und herausgebacken. zergeht auf der zunge. dazwischen huscht der chef und koch in klassischer uniform (mit hoher kochmütze) durch den raum und macht einen witz. er macht immer einen witz, denke ich. aber darüber sollte man hinwegsehen... noch etwas süßes? feinstes herausgebackenes aus tiefstbrauner, fast schwarzer schokolade? noch ein cafe? und abschließend risentim (d.h. das ausschwenken der cafe tasse mit einem klaren unparfümierten grappa...)? 

mahlzeit!

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

mir fehlt ein bischen farbe







also los: bilder von euren favoriten ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ledro ledro ledro ledro ledro ledro.....bizecca bizecca bizecca....
> 
> ok, du hast ja recht.
> 
> ...



STOP!!!!! Ich hatte gestern 'ne Tiefkühl-Pizza!   

Aber da muss ich hin! Noch 'ne Frage zum "risentim", der ist nämlich neu für mich: du schüttest also den Grappa in die (ausgetrunkene) Espresso-Tasse, schwenkst und trinkst ihn? Hört sich gut an ...  

Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (12. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> STOP!!!!! Ich hatte gestern 'ne Tiefkühl-Pizza!
> 
> Aber da muss ich hin! Noch 'ne Frage zum "risentim", der ist nämlich neu für mich: du schüttest also den Grappa in die (ausgetrunkene) Espresso-Tasse, schwenkst und trinkst ihn? Hört sich gut an ...
> 
> Stefan



Schlage vor wir treffen uns dort mal, dann zeige ich Dir wie das funktioniert. Ist auf jeden Fall die Grundlage für tiefe Freundschaften mit echten Trentinern, die diese Tradition wahren...

..m..

p.s. zeit langsam deinem beispiel zu folgen und etwas werbung einzustreuen...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> Schlage vor wir treffen uns dort mal, dann zeige ich Dir wie das funktioniert.


Gute Idee, passt vielleicht irgendwann mal ...   


			
				MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> p.s. zeit langsam deinem beispiel zu folgen und etwas werbung einzustreuen...


Hatte ich mir schon gedacht!   
Werbung wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen ...   

Stefan


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Oktober 2004)

Hey Stefan,

DAS:



> Biken Kulinarisch: Genussbiken und Schlemmen was die Region hergibt!



müsst ihr halt unbedingt noch ins Programm nehmen Müsst ihr halt drei Mal am Tag die Gruppe teilen:

Bergziegen - gemütliche Fahrer
Freeridefraktion - Bergabschieber
Spaghettata della Casa - kulinarisches Wellnessprogramm

Grüße,
Ben

PS: Mein Roadbook lässt noch noch 1, 2 Tage auf sich warten. Es ist auch so schönes Wetter zurzeit und ich mag zumindest EIN MAL eine Herbsttour fahren dieses Jahr (So geht's schon los).
PPS: Du kannst doch ein wenig italienisch!? Googles Ergebnisse zu Risentim!


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> - eine osteria in dem ersten ort, wenn man die ponale und dann weiter die hauptstraße in richtung tenno fährt (namen vergessen). gleich nach dem ortseingang rechts (am eck steht immer ein wegweiser in form eines fast mannsgroßen abbildes des kochs). Carne Salada Menue (3 Gänge) für 20 euro. fein.



um diesen herrlichunsinnigen fred nicht in vergessenheit geraten zu lassen:

der name der osteria:

http://www.osteriadeimagasi.it

kann man herrlich mit einer tour verbinden: von riva über die ponale und die diversen abseitigen wege zum ledrosee fahren, ledroseeumrunden, evtl. die tw. steile forststraße nördlich des sees nach alla valle/mezzolago oder ggf über den tw ausgesetzten trail direkt wieder nach molina, dort nach legos und dann den abwechslungsreichen trail vla del ponale komplett bis biacesa abfahren. hoch auf die hauptstrasse und zur osteria. dann möglichst frische sachen anziehen und tolle atmosphäre geniessen.
im sommer kann man schön draussen sitzen, wenn's kühler wird ist innen auch gemütlich ...

mahlzeit
d.t.n.

... und ein bischen werbung schadet ja auch nicht ...


----------



## blacksurf (13. Oktober 2004)

soderle, Zimmeranfrage per mail abgeschickt, mal sehn ob noch 
was frei ist, dann werde ich am Lago auch mal euren kulinarischen Spuren nachgegen, klingt alles sehr verlockend

Blacksurf


----------



## g'sengteSau (17. Oktober 2004)

Die Pizza im BAVARIA/Riva ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa Cruiser (17. Oktober 2004)

Pizzeria California bei Arco.


----------



## dertutnix (20. Oktober 2004)

bavaria? california? ist das alles?

wobei ich bei der california auch immer wieder überrascht bin, und zwar sehr positiv! 

dieser thread darf doch so nicht einschlafen!

d.t.n.


----------



## MATTESM (20. Oktober 2004)

gut, dann fahre ich jetzt mal runter und teste mal was neues... bei erfolg erfolgt natürlich sofort eine umfassende information...

irgendwer unten am lago dieses wochenende? morgen früh 9.00h bei pio (bar conte d´arco, in arco...)

..m..


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2004)

mahlzeit, was steht denn heute auf der speisekarte???

jetzt ist die beste zeit am lago: nix los, beste sicht und noch warm

okok abundan auch schlechtes wetter ... aber dann habt ihr mehr zeit zum schlemmen, also: was steht auf der speisekarte???

dertutnix


----------



## blacksurf (27. Oktober 2004)

ja seh ich auch so bin ab Sonntag unten und werde testen 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser!

Blacksurf
die sich schon freut


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser!
> 
> Blacksurf
> die sich schon freut



drück dir die daumen, derzeit sieht's ja net ganz so rosig aus ... wer weiss, vielleicht schiess ich kurzentschlossen auch noch runter ...

happy trails
dertutnix


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja seh ich auch so bin ab Sonntag unten und werde testen
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser!
> 
> Blacksurf
> die sich schon freut



Hey Blacksurf,
hatte ich Dir eigentlich schon gesagt, daß das Wetter am Lago...
ok, ok, ich hör schon auf


----------



## MATTESM (28. Oktober 2004)

nun, ein wenig dauerregen wird es haben. wir können diesen fred gern aus aktuellem anlass um die dimension "beste weingüter der region" erweitern, auch eines meiner spezialgebiete, dem ich mich wie es aussieht ab samstag intensiver widmen werde. 

erster tipp: cantina PRAVIS in lasino. oben im cavedine tal. dort nach domenico fragen. der erzählt einem launisch über seine weine, sagt einem offen dass die normalen weine eigentlich nix sind, dass aber im SYRAH das ganze können der cantina steckt (was auch der gambero rosso so sieht)... und dann empfiehlt er einem in der nähe von allershausen ein bayerisches lokal, wo man saugut essen kann, viel bier saufen und am ende auf den tischen tanzt.... die hände zum himmel!!!

..m..


----------



## :Brian (19. April 2005)

*threadwiederrauskram*

Wir sind am Wochenende von einer Woche Lago-Urlaub zurück gekommen, leider war das Wetter recht durchwachsen.

ontopic:
Sehr gute Pizza aus dem Holzofen gibt es in Arco in der Cantina Marchetti (Name richtig?) neben dem Cafe Conti auf der Piazza. Der Eingang ist im Innenhof, sehr nett rustikal in einem alten Gemäuer. Pizza ist wirklich richtig italienisch und sehr lecker, anderes haben wir dort nicht gegessen. Preise und Service sind absolut ok, kann ich empfehlen.
Da wir auf dem Camping Arco gecampt haben, haben wir auch mal das hier empfohlene California getestet. Von der Pizza war ich enttäuscht, kein Vergleich zur Cantina. Sehr gut ist der Meeresfrüchtesalat, als Vorspeise allerdings reicht der für zwei Personen. 
Viel besser als im California ist die Pizza aus der Pizzeria direkt am Camping Arco, drin ist's nicht so doll, aber wer dort campt kann sich seine Pizza ja abholen und mit einem Glas Roten auf dem Platz munden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. April 2005)

PIZZA!


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2005)

War gerade auf malle im Lager  Mann freu ich mich auf die Pizza im AlPorto in 2 Wochen


----------



## dertutnix (19. April 2005)

so genial ich's finde, dass das thema wieder aktuell wird   , so hab ich doch damit meine probleme:



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> PIZZA!



aber das liegt vielleicht auch an meiner aktuellen verfassung. 
ich freu mich auf alle fälle auf eine pizza in den nächsten tagen in arco


----------



## Haiflyer (19. April 2005)

im süden auf jeden fall. pizzeria EXOTIC: in manerba del garda.suuuuuuuuuper geiles essen. und hammer freundliche bedienungen


----------



## MATTESM (19. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> so genial ich's finde, dass das thema wieder aktuell wird   , so hab ich doch damit meine probleme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der herr dubbel hatte heut einfach einen guten tag. hier sind noch mehr kommentare zu finden, die einen weiterbringen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1854818#post1854818
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162565

...wobei der letzte sogar gut ist... 

weiter so!

..m..


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> so genial ich's finde, dass das thema wieder aktuell wird, so hab ich doch damit meine probleme:
> [...]
> aber das liegt vielleicht auch an meiner aktuellen verfassung.
> ich freu mich auf alle fälle auf eine pizza in den nächsten tagen in arco


das lag auch an meiner zu der zeit aktuellen verfassung, 
aber ich hoffe, ich habe dein ästhetisches empfinden nicht zu sehr gestört. 

heut gehts wieder.



			
				MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> der herr dubbel hatte heut einfach einen guten tag. [...]
> ...wobei der letzte sogar gut ist...


bemerkenswerter fand ich persönlich allerdings die anzahl der items in einer top-10-liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Mann freu ich mich auf die Pizza im AlPorto in 2 Wochen



jep, in genau 9 Tagen werd ich mich auch für 1 Woche dort verköstigen 

Prost
Da Oli


----------



## campedello (21. April 2005)

Wer es hinbekommt seine Tour für eine super Pizza zu unterbrechen, und um nach dem Essen nur noch bergab nach Hause düsen zu können, folgender Super Tip aus 30 Jahren Dauererfahrung am Gardasee:

Pizzeria La Baita im Val di Gresta oberhalb von Ronzo / Pra du Lac kurz vor dem Passo Bordala. Von Ronzo aus der Straße nach Bordala folgen. Der Lohn für die Anfahrt ist Pizzeria mit Freisitz, Super - Aussicht auf umliegende Berge, eine schöne Landschaft sowie eine Pizza der Spitzenklasse aus dem Holzofen. Fon: 0039/0464/802999. Preise sind gut und es gibt Deutsches Bier.

Rückweg komplett bergab über Ronzo, Varone. In der scharfen Linkskurve kurz vor Pannone nach rechts abbiegen und von dort nach kurzem Anstieg bis zur Kapelle nur noch bergab über asphaltiertem Feldweg nach Nago.

Nähere Infos können gerne erfragt werden.


----------



## tri4me (25. Januar 2006)

Is doch wieder die richtige Jahreszeit für sowas:

Schlemmen am nördlichen Lago di Garda:

Riva-Le Volt - moderne, gehobene Küche, bissi teuer, stünde in Deutschland wohl in Führern á la Gault Millau.
Riva-Leone d´oro - Das ist die typische Trentiner Küche zuhause
Riva-Restel del Fer - Menüs mit Weinbegelitung - absoluter Top-Tip
Torbole-Terazza (direkt am See) - Fisch in jeder Variation, aber nur auf der Terasse schön.

Weingüter:
Madonna della Vittorie (?) - direkt zwischen Mecki und Monte Brione. Vom einfachen Wein für die Kanisterabholung bis zum (2 Gamb. Ross.) Cuvee Summolaco. Und dazu eins der besten Olivenöle Italiens, das aber einen Preis jenseits von Gut und Böse hat.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## MATTESM (25. Januar 2006)

alles keine pizza aber kulinarisch wertvoll. daher auch hier einer: 

osteria le servite, san giorgio (zwischen arco und riva), sehr gute küche und der beste tischwein der region. man sitzt herrlich zwischen weinreben und kirchlein...

bon appetito... 

..m..


----------



## Hegi (25. Januar 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch wieder die richtige Jahreszeit für sowas:
> 
> Schlemmen am nördlichen Lago di Garda:
> 
> ...



das mit dem leone d'oro kann ich nur bestätigen! klasse essen!

und der wein und das olivenöl vom weingut madonna della vittorie ist auch klasse! hab noch einen kasten summolaco im keller, damit kann man den winter überbrücken! sehr lecker ist aber auch der lagrein dunkel von ihm! 

http://www.madonnadellevittorie.it/


----------



## MATTESM (25. Januar 2006)

ich weiß zwar nicht wie du es schaffst mit nur einer kiste des feinen weines über den winter zu kommen, aber alternativ möchte ich hier mal die azienda pravis in lasino (nördlich cavedine) ins spiel bringen, die v.a. mit ihrem Syrah seit jahren begeistert (auch den gambero rosso). 
http://www.pravis.it/
mich begeistert vielmehr dort mit domenico über seinen wein zu reden, also unbedingt nach dem sehr lustigen gesellen fragen wenn man da vorbeischaut...

..m..


----------



## Hegi (25. Januar 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß zwar nicht wie du es schaffst mit nur einer kiste des feinen weines über den winter zu kommen, aber alternativ möchte ich hier mal die azienda pravis in lasino (nördlich cavedine) ins spiel bringen, die v.a. mit ihrem Syrah seit jahren begeistert (auch den gambero rosso).
> http://www.pravis.it/
> mich begeistert vielmehr dort mit domenico über seinen wein zu reden, also unbedingt nach dem sehr lustigen gesellen fragen wenn man da vorbeischaut...
> 
> ..m..



meine wirklichen favoriten zum überwintern kommen auch nicht vom gardasee sonder aus südtirol / eppan...

hier hat es mit der lagrein riserva und der lagrein blacedelle von niedermayr angetan ) http://www.niedermayr.it/index.flash.html
oder der weissburgunder schulthauser der kellerei sankt michael... http://www.stmichael.it/
und davon hab ich einige kisten mehr gebunkert...   

und in der nähe ist auch das beste kleine privat weingut um bikeurlaub in südtirol zu machen  

aber deinen tip werde ich im mai 06 testen!


----------



## tri4me (26. Januar 2006)

Oh ja, Südtirol.

Du hast vergessen:

Genossenschaft Gries
Kloster Muri-Gries
Gen. Schreckbich 
Elena Walch
Lageder
Manincor
Gen. St. Michael Eppan


----------



## Hegi (26. Januar 2006)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, Südtirol.
> 
> Du hast vergessen:
> 
> ...



und wenn man dann noch eine geführte weinbergbegehung in girlan mit  besuch von 3 kellereien inkl. weinverkostung und jause für 10  bucht, dann hat man für den tag ausgesorgt


----------



## jola (18. Mai 2007)

So, aus gegebenen Anlass (am Sonntag gehts los Richtung Riva) möchte ich mal wieder den alten Thread rauskramen. Gibts eigentlich schon wieder neue Geheimtipps oder sind die genannten Pizzerien immer noch die besten am Lago?
Kennt jemand auch Restaurants wo es neben Pizza auch andere leckere Schmankerl zu probieren gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2007)

Selbst nach monatelangen, gnadenlosen, intensivsten Selbstversuche musste ich feststellen, dass es im Al Porto in Torbole nach wie vor die leckerste Pizza gibt  

Soll's mal was anderes sein empfehle ich das Terazza della Luna in Nago. Reservierung unbedingt erforderlich.


----------



## wof (19. Mai 2007)

..die pizzaria PACE in Arco -- nicht vergessen -- lohnt sich immer wieder, nur nicht zu den Hauptzeiten, da ital. Chaos...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2007)

Hotel Panorama in (bei) Vesio, mit gigantischer Aussichtsterrasse und im übrigen günstigen Zimmern. Ist auch bei Einheimischen SEHR beliebt, sehr günstig und freundlich - die Pizza eins a.
Zm Thema Eisdiele muß ich sagen, daß die Eisdiele im großen Hypercoop Einkaufszentrum in Rovereto fast so gut wie EtaBeta in Riva ist!


----------



## wof (19. Mai 2007)

Thema Eisdiele

..die in Arco top -- an der Kirche sehr fruchtig -- in der Fussgängerzone (mittig) sahniger...


----------



## Kleinblattagent (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

kann mich nur anschließen. Pizza "Klaus" oder die Calzone bei Al Porto!!

        Gruß

          Michael


----------



## MATTESM (21. Mai 2007)

pizza "klaus" verbietet sich eigentlich schon wegen des namens...   da rolly in san tomaso (kirchlein an straße zw. arco und riva). pizza bis 3h nachts und sehr gutes pferdefleisch... 

und hier mal ein gesamtüberblick, falls jemand mal einen konsequenten dauertest durchführen will... 
http://booking.gardafun.com/deu/booking/Pizzeria/Pizzeria.php

..m..


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ... pferdefleisch...
> ..



IGITT !

Einmal probiert, nie wieder. Aber vielleicht hilfts ja manchen bergauf. Wieher.


----------



## MATTESM (21. Mai 2007)

eben!
..m..


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Meine Favourits:
> Terraza della Luna in Nago:
> Hier gibt's allerdings keine Pizzen, dafür jede Menge richtig leckeres italienisches Gourmet-Essen. Unbedingt reservieren!
> 
> ...



Ja, optisch ist die GROSS doch da ist NIX drin..ist doch nur dünner Teig der nach dem ersten einstechen sofort zusammenfällt...also ich finde di ganzen Pizzen nicht sonderlich GUT am Gardasee...in Arco Il Pizzalino oder so, da schmeckt es wirklich GUT vor allem wenn man etwas ZEIT mitbringt und sich aus dem reichhaltigen Angebot ne kleine Pizza (33cm) zubereiten lässt...

Ansonsten gibt es noch GUTE Nudeln in PREGASINA im "Hotel Panorama"

aber ansonsten NERVT mich die all abendliche Essenssuche immer am Gardasee...wenig Menü, schlechte Bediuenung und viel Geld...
z.b.
Hotel Centrale: 4x Radler und 1x Apfelschorle= 22,-EUR plus essen...
das ist doch nicht normal oder...? hätte zu DM zeiten keiner freiwillig bezahlt.
na und dann die Zutaten auf der Pizza nur super dünn.....Nudeln super wenig wobei Nudeln ja NIX kosten..5kg max. 10,-EUR..also da sprechen wir nicht von GUT oder....???

Fahrt mal nach Pregasina da gibt es noch gute Portionen fürs Geld auch der Salat ist gut und reichlich. 

Eisdiele ist meiner Meinung nach die beste an der Ecke bei den Wassefällen von Varone...unterhalb von Tenno, TOP Qualität und ne Kugel nur ,-60cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2007)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten gibt es noch GUTE Nudeln in PREGASINA im "Hotel Panorama"
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich meinte das Hotel Panorama in Tremosine (Vesio)ihier   weissnicht obs da mehrere gibt.


----------



## Bierfahrer (22. Mai 2007)

Gibts eigenltich auch nen Burger King mc fress oder Pizza Hut in der Gegend - stell nur ungern meine Verdauung um! Außerdem für so nen bischen Teig und Belag und so wenig Aufwand in der Zubereitung so unverschämt hohe Preise zu verlagen!


----------



## Bierfahrer (22. Mai 2007)

Oder gibts vielleicht irgendwo All you can eat? 

Wer hat das Pferdesteak in Arco schon mal probiert?


----------



## dertutnix (22. Mai 2007)

... stellt sich einmal mehr die frage, wie eine gute pizza ausschauen soll ... meist ist das resultat subjektiv, was auch gut ist, man stelle sich vor, alle wollen nur noch in eine pizzaria


----------



## clemson (10. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> IGITT !
> 
> Einmal probiert, nie wieder. Aber vielleicht hilfts ja manchen bergauf. Wieher.



lecker


----------



## spudi (16. September 2007)

Eines haben alle Pizzen, die ich in Italien gegessen habe, gemeinsam:
Sie machen mich nicht satt!

Und die Pizza im Al Porto, Torbole, ist zwar riesig, aber knochentrocken und sie macht ---> *mich nicht satt.*

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2007)

Pizza ist ja auch ne Vorspeise.


----------



## fritzbox (16. September 2007)

spudi schrieb:


> Eines haben alle Pizzen, die ich in Italien gegessen habe, gemeinsam:
> Sie machen mich nicht satt!
> 
> Und die Pizza im Al Porto, Torbole, ist zwar riesig, aber knochentrocken und sie macht ---> *mich nicht satt.*
> ...



STIMMT,war Freitag Abend da eine Pizza Klaus danach immer noch Hunger 
das mit dem Knochentrocken kann ich nur bestätigen .
Abraten kann ich von den Pizzen in der Birreria Maffei mitten in Riva das war nicht so toll .Was gar nicht geht ist das Essen im Hotel
Central in Riva ,so ziemlich das bescheidenste was es gibt


----------



## MealsOnWheels (22. September 2007)

Tach auch!

Den Beitrag mal wieder "hochholen" - die Ferien sind ja zuende und es gibt sicherlich noch ein paar nette Tipps? Wir fahren morgen erstmals an den Lago (Torbole) und suchen natürlich auch noch was für Pizza & Pasta?

Jemand einen guten Tipp?

Danke
MoW


----------



## fritzbox (22. September 2007)

Hallo Landkreiskollege  
in Torbole gibt es im Al Porto eine sehr gute Pizza ,kannst ja mal die letzten Posts durchlesen


----------



## dievole (22. September 2007)

Mein Tipp:
Pizzeria Ander in Tremosine - Pieve - jedes Jahr wieder bestens - Holzofen, tolle Anfahrt über die Brasa-Schlucht, dort kann man ebenfalls gut essen (Küstenstraße Riva - Limone - und dann rechts hoch)


----------



## MealsOnWheels (3. Oktober 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hallo Landkreiskollege
> in Torbole gibt es im Al Porto eine sehr gute Pizza ,kannst ja mal die letzten Posts durchlesen



Stimmt, Pizza ist der Knaller - hatte am ersten Tag ne "normale" Pizza mit scharfer Salami. War zwar groß aber sehr dünn belegt - hätte noch ein bisschen was gepackt  . Beim zweiten Besuch wählte ich dann Pizza BOMBA (allerdings ohne Kapern) - die war der Hammer. Mit nem kleinen Salat dazu war ich dann sehr gesättigt....


----------



## MealsOnWheels (3. Oktober 2007)

dievole schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Pizzeria Ander in Tremosine - Pieve - jedes Jahr wieder bestens - Holzofen, tolle Anfahrt über die Brasa-Schlucht, dort kann man ebenfalls gut essen (Küstenstraße Riva - Limone - und dann rechts hoch)



Danke für den Tipp. Anfahrt war ganz nett :kotz:  - die Straße da rauf ist ja der Hammer - ist ein echtes Erlebnis...  

Pizza hatte leider zu und sah auch nicht so aus, als hätte sie am nächsten Tag wieder geöffnet....


----------



## dievole (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Tipp. Anfahrt war ganz nett :kotz:  - die Straße da rauf ist ja der Hammer - ist ein echtes Erlebnis...  

Pizza hatte leider zu und sah auch nicht so aus, als hätte sie am nächsten Tag wieder geöffnet


Das war natürlich dumm, hoffentlich bist Du noch zu einer gescheiten Pizza gekommen. Ich hätte Dir dann das "obere" Lokal in der Brasaschlucht empfohlen ("Brasa"). Vielleicht ein Tipp fürs nächste Jahr. 
Ansonsten kann man dort oben ja bestens biken (Richtung Passo nota, Tremalzo...).


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. März 2008)

so, aus aktuellem Anlass will ich mal den Fred hier mit einer enorm wichtigen kulinarischen Unterfrage wieder aufwärmen:

nix Pizza, ABER: wir hocken gerade (mit W-Lan) am Lago und verzweifeln an der schlechten Supermarkt-Weinauswahl.

Hat jemand unter Euch Gourmets (...) einen Tipp, wo man in oder in der Gegend von Arco einen vernünftigen Rotwein aus der Region bekommt? 

Also einen kleinen lokalen Winzer-Geheimtipp oder so was. Rot & trocken & mit ordentlich Alkohol sollte er sein. Prosecco trinken die Frauen schon genug.

Thanx und Gruss aus dem Wintersportort Arco.
Rastapopoulos


----------



## WOF_LADY (24. März 2008)

hi

-- in Mori, cantina di Mori (wasserturm) dort gibt es einen 5liter kanister top merlot für n´n zehner..

-- in riva, in der neuen Ölmühle, behälter mitnehmen und der wo am besten mundet abfüllen lassen

gr s

P.S: heute hier minus 16,5 und ca. 10cm neuschnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. März 2008)

hm, 10 "E" für 5 "L" Vino Tinto, das klingt entweder nach Kopfschmerzen... oder nem absoltem Geheimtipp... Danke!

Hier komisches Wetter, am San Giovanni Schnee, viel höher als 1000m kommt man wohl nicht...

egal.
wir betrinken uns jetzt mit dem Supermarkt - Fusel und suchen morgen was besseres


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. März 2008)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ...Hier komisches Wetter, am San Giovanni Schnee, viel höher als 1000m kommt man wohl nicht...
> wir betrinken uns jetzt mit dem Supermarkt - Fusel und suchen morgen was besseres


Wetter in Kölle auch nicht besser. Rund um Köln gestern wg. teilweise geschlossener Schneedecke komplett abgesagt.
Auf der Straße, die von Torbole nach Arco führt (unterhalb Monte Brione), gibt es nach ca. 500m in Linfano rechts einen guten Weinhandel. Heißt, glaube ich, "Madonna delle Vittorie"?!?!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2008)

In Sarche gibt's noch den Pisoni.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25. März 2008)

also, ich war heute in Riva, und mit meinem gebrochenen Italienisch (kann 2-3 Wörter: no, si, vino) habe ich mich nach "Ölmühle" und "Vino" erkundigt und bin in die schicke Kooperative geleitet worden:

http://www.agririva.it/

habe dort eine 5-L-Flasche "Merlot" gekauft (alles zusammen läppische 10 Euros), frisch abgezapft von der Wein-Tankstelle, sehr geil. Die Sorte haben die urigen Einheimischen, die sich in der Warteschlange landestypisch vorgemogelt haben, auch gekauft (ich wurde natürlich umgehend als Deutscher entlarvt und dementsprechend ignoriert; welcher Idiot kommt auch hier schon mit dem Rad zum Weinkauf. OK, wer Fußballweltmeister ist, der darf sich auch so benehmen...). Dazu ein Monster-Stück Parmesan. 

Wenn ich morgen erblindet bin, dann rächt mich!

PS: habe übrigens heute, zurück zum eigentlichen Fred, in Malcesina die schlechteste Pizza östlich des Gardasees gegessen, in so ner ollen Mitnahme-Bude. Selber schuld.

Gruß vom Garda,
Rasta


----------



## WOF_LADY (25. März 2008)

Hallo, und Kopf noch drauf, keine Schlechte wahl mit Merlot aus Riva!! -- der Mori Merlot ist noch 2klassen besser, die Weine aus Sarche sind gewöhnungsbedürftig.. -- ward ihr schon in der Pizza Pace in Arco?


----------



## dertutnix (26. März 2008)

haben die tage mal wieder lokale weine im "grünen zentrum", gartencenter strasse zwischen arco und riva vor dem "kreisvervkehr POLLI" bekommen ...


----------



## Rastapopoulos (4. April 2008)

So, leider wieder Urlaubsende, war zwar noch recht gutes Wetter am Lago aber viel zu kalt und in der Höhe zu viel Schnee. Für eine vernünftige Pizzeria hat es nicht mehr gereicht, haben lieber selber gekocht oder Pizza in Arco auf die Hand - die "am Platz", mit viel feurigem Öl drauf, nach einer Tour absolut OK.
20 Liter Rosé haben wir aus dem Agro-Zentrum in Riva mitgenommen, Preis/Leistung: super!

Danke für die guten Tipps!

Und hier noch mein persönlicher kulinarischer Garda-Tipp: Olivenöl vom Erzeuger, 12E der Liter derzeit. Das Zeug hat nun gar nichts mit dem klaren, bitteren Olivenöl aus dem deutschen Supermarkt gemein.
Wir haben 6 Liter zum verschenken, und 10 für uns selbst gekauft. Reicht leider nicht ewig.
http://www.frantoiobertamini.com

rasta


----------



## robert.vienna (9. Juni 2009)

socke schrieb:


> hab gehört das der laden gegenüber dem neuen tophotel (Atlantic Club Hotel) in nago - ist von aussen so ne alte burg/castel? - besser sein soll. gibts da erfahrungen???




Falls Du nach 5 Jahren immer noch an einer Antwort interessiert bist: 

Ich denke Du meinst das:

Ristorante al Forte Alto . Osteria Tipica Trentina Nago  Torbole http://www.alfortealto.it/
Tel. e Fax 0464 505566 Cel. 340 5780965

Werde es nächste Woche testen!


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juni 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Falls Du nach 5 Jahren immer noch an einer Antwort interessiert bist:
> 
> Ich denke Du meinst das:
> 
> ...



...und ich denke (auch nach 5 Jahren) er meint das:
Osteria Terrazze Della Luna
LocalitÃ  Coe
I-38069 Nago-Torbole (Trentino-Alto Adige)
+39 0464 505301â
www.osteriaterrazzedellaluna.it
Ganz groÃe klasse und superschÃ¶nes Ambiente.
War wohl frÃ¼her zu K&K-Zeiten ein alten GarnisonsgebÃ¤ude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (10. Juni 2009)

dertutnix schrieb:


> sicher? das della luna existiert doch schon ein paar jahre ... denke, was socke meint, ist das neuere restaurant oberhalb vom della luna, liegt bei der auffahrt von nago zum castel penede rechterhand bzw. bei der abfahrt stösst man fast direkt drauf. namen hab ich aber jetzt auch nicht präsent



Tja bei der Auslegung der Socke'schen Frage sind Unstimmigkeiten vorprogrammiert. Ein Glaubenskrieg unter den Anhängern der unterschiedlichen Ansätze dürfte unvermeidbar sein.


----------



## powderJO (10. Juni 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Tja bei der Auslegung der Socke'schen Frage sind Unstimmigkeiten vorprogrammiert. Ein Glaubenskrieg unter den AnhÃ¤ngern der unterschiedlichen AnsÃ¤tze dÃ¼rfte unvermeidbar sein.



einfach beide ausprobieren: die karte des luna jedenfalls lÃ¤sst mit schon jetzt das wasser im munde zusammenlaufen:

***
Prosciutto di Cinghiale con Mousse di Ricotta e Olive.
Carpaccio di Trota su letto di Rucola con Crostini
Pesce Spada affumicato con Crostini al Burro
Insalatina tiepida di Polipo con Patate e Sedano
Polentina Tartufata ai quattro Formaggi
Carpaccio di Carne Salada con Funghi e Spinaci
***
Gnocchi di Patate fatti in casa al Granchio*
Risotto al Gorgonzola e Spinaci
Spaghetti allo Scoglio*
Tortelloni agli Asparagi con fonduta di Taleggio
Pennette Â«Terrazze della LunaÂ»
(Prosciutto, Funghi, Curry, Pinoli, Salsa di Pomodoro, Panna)
***
Composizione di Code di Gambero* e Insalatine in salsa Agrodolce
Gamberoni* Reali alla Griglia con Verdure grigliate
Spiedini misti di Carne con Patatine fritte
Orata al cartoccio con Patate
Grigliata mista di Pesce* con Verdure grigliate
Tagliata di Angus in salsa di Aceto balsamico con timballo di Verze e Asiago
Fondue Bourguignonne con Pinzimonio di Verdure miste
Filetto di Angus* Â«Terrazze della LunaÂ» con Patate saltate
(Brandy, Funghi Porcini*, Sugo di Carne)
***
Fagioli Messicani
Verdure alla griglia allâAceto balsamico
Formaggi misti
Insalata mista
Insalata di Radicchio, Rucola e scaglie di Grana
Insalata mista con Tonno e Mozzarella
Insalata Imperatore
Mozzarella alla Caprese
Torta della Casa - Pere cotte al Teroldego
Mousse al Cioccolato con Croccante di Riso soffiato - Semifreddo alla Meringa
Panna Cotta ai Frutti di Bosco* o al Cioccolato
Sorbetto al Limone
***
Tagliere di affettati misti
Bruschette
Tigelle alla Nutella
Tigella Romagnola
Tagliere con Lardo, Prosciutto Crudo e Pancetta
Patatine fritte**


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Also das Essen in der T. d. Luna ist auf jeden Fal extremst lecker (Pizza gibt es allerdings keine).
Wenn Ihr reserviert:
Terasse: zwar nett, aber draußen und daher wetterabhängig
Erdgeschoß: superschönes Ambiente, zum See runter gibt es zwei Tische mit direkten Seeblick. A Draum
Keller: Essen zwar genauso gut aber etwas eng und vom Ambiente her nicht ganz so schön.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2009)

Ich nehm dann den:



powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> Tigelle alla Nutella
> ...


----------



## robert.vienna (23. Juni 2009)

Meine persönliche Gastrokritik:


Terrazze della Luna, alte Straße Nago  Torbole.  tel.   0464 505301, mob. 339 8036806, [email protected] 
Die kleine Terrasse ist direkt neben der (kaum befahrenen) Straße und bietet ausser von einem Tisch aus keinen Seeblick. Die Speisen waren eher durchschnittlich aber vielleicht hatten wir auch Pech. Der Kellner war sehr freundlich. 


Ristorante al Forte Alto . Osteria Tipica Trentina Nago  Torbole http://www.alfortealto.it/
Tel. e Fax 0464 505566 Cel. 340 5780965
Sehr tolles Restaurant. Hier gibt es jeden Tag nur ein einziges "Degustationsmenü" mit 6 Gängen um  30.-. Wenn einem das zu viel wird kann man auch bei der Hälfte abbrechen. War alles superlecker und das Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Kellner sprechen auch deutsch.


Colombera, Riva del Garda, Fraz S. Alessandro Via Rovigo 30, Tel. +39 0464 556033, Mobile: Antonio +39 338.2401421. Nach dem Tunnel die Via Monte Brione rein und nach ca. 1-1,5km geht links ein Schotterweg rein, ist aber beschildert. Wie ein Vorposter schon schrieb: Das Restaurant ist top, es gibt allerdings keine Pizza! Tolle Vorspeisen, sehr leckere und ausgefallene Nudelgerichte und viele Fleisch und Fischgerichte, auch vom Grill. Schönes Ambiente im Hof eines castello-artigen Hauses.


have fun

Robert


----------



## Anselm_X (24. Juni 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Gastrokritik:
> Terrazze della Luna, alte Straße Nago  Torbole.  tel.   0464 505301, mob. 339 8036806, [email protected]
> Die kleine Terrasse ist direkt neben der (kaum befahrenen) Straße und bietet ausser von einem Tisch aus keinen Seeblick. Die Speisen waren eher durchschnittlich aber vielleicht hatten wir auch Pech. Der Kellner war sehr freundlich.



Kann ich (leider) nur bestätigen, das Lokal erscheint zwar recht exklusiv, allerdings ist das Essen maximal guter Durchschnitt.
Fazit: Da gibt es deutlich bessere und ambientereichere Lokale.

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (24. Juni 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Da gibt es deutlich bessere und ambientereichere Lokale.



z.B?


----------



## wof (24. Juni 2009)

..wir waren letzte Woche am See..

-- La Villa in Nago, viel Ambiente, Nudeln gut, aber teuer!

-- Pace in Arco, Pizza TOP, Nudel super und guter Preis

..die (fast) einheitliche Meinung von 17 Personen....


----------



## panzer-oddo (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Hat seit mindestens 17 Jahren noch nie enttäuscht: http://www.ristorantelarocchetta.it

Obwohl nicht ganz leicht zu finden, nicht mehr ganz so beschaulich und schuckelig wie früher (klar, wenn man die Adresse im Netz rumposaunt), trotzdem immer noch schön. 

gruß ali


----------



## durango (12. August 2009)

Mir geht es nicht um Pizza oder Pasta, sondern um Kaffee. 

Wir wollen bei Omkafe etwas Kaffee mitnehmen. Letztes Jahr haben wir aber verzweifelt den neuen Standort gesucht. (Arco, Via Aldo Moro 7) Kann uns das jemand näher beschreiben?

Wir sind von Torbole kommend nach Arco gefahren, durch das Gewerbegebiet und im Kreisel im glaube die 4. Ausfahrt wieder Richtung Riva. Die Straße müsste dann richtig sein, aber trotzdem haben wir Omkafe nicht gefunden.

durango


----------



## tri4me (12. August 2009)

Ist vom Kreisel keine 200 Meter weg. Via Aldo Moro (glaub ich). Einfach die Ausfahrt ins Industriegebiet nehmen und dann geradeaus.
bte. Die Preise von Omkaffee sind neuerdings jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Jockelmatz (13. August 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> Die Preise von Omkaffee sind neuerdings jenseits von Gut und Böse.



Allerdings, echt schon heftig.  Omkaffee hat übrigens auch ein kleines Geschäft in der Altstadt von Riva


----------



## MATTESM (13. August 2009)

...genauer gesagt eine bar. und dort kannst du dich durch alle cafe's durchprobieren und den besten spritz am gardasee trinken. sandra, katy und franci grüßen 

..m..


----------



## Anselm_X (14. August 2009)

@mattesm: Alter Kaffee-Junkie , ich hab noch einen Tipp für Dich:

Die Murnauer Kaffeerösterei - Thomas Eckl mischt und röstet Dir Deine bevorzugten Bohnen zum vertretbaren Preis.
Mein persönlicher Favorit: Hawaiianischer Kona-Kaffee.
Guckst Du: http://www.murnauer-kaffeeroesterei.de

@all: Sorry für off-topic!

LG,
Anselmo


----------



## deneon (25. November 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> STIMMT,war Freitag Abend da eine Pizza Klaus danach immer noch Hunger
> das mit dem Knochentrocken kann ich nur bestätigen .
> Abraten kann ich von den Pizzen in der Birreria Maffei mitten in Riva das war nicht so toll .Was gar nicht geht ist das Essen im Hotel
> Central in Riva ,so ziemlich das bescheidenste was es gibt



bin grad aus zufall über den fred gestolpert... aber die pizzen bei maffei ess i scho seit jahren...super! ähm... machst daheim au was anderes als dosenfutter?

aber danke für deine beurteilung, des hält ne menge *** ab, mit denen ich gleichzeitig in einer pizzeria sein müßte! DANKE!


----------



## UncleHo (25. November 2010)

Die Frage ist doch eher, welche Pizzeria hat im Moment überhaupt auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (26. November 2010)

jip! ähm... jemand ne ahnung? fahr in 2 wochen eh da runter!
wobei, man kann ja immer no 100km gen norden fahrn...
südtiroler essen ist au a guter kompromiss...


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. November 2010)

Die beste Pizza habe ich bisher in der Pizzeria Emma in Torbole gegessen.


----------



## dievole (26. November 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Die beste Pizza habe ich bisher in der Pizzeria Emma in Torbole gegessen.


Al Porto Torbole
Pace Arco
Ander Pieve-Tremosine
sind meiner Meinung immer noch die besten Pizzerien


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. November 2010)

dievole schrieb:


> Al Porto Torbole
> Pace Arco
> Ander Pieve-Tremosine
> sind meiner Meinung immer noch die besten Pizzerien



Wo sind die da genau? Muss ich nächstes Jahr mal ausprobieren


----------



## fritzbox (1. Mai 2012)

Gibt es soweitne neue Adresse oder haben die alten noch ihre Gültigkeit ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## conz (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hole den Thread aus gegebenem Anlass Mal wieder hoch - am Samstag geht es nach Torbole..

Wir  wollten dieses Mal in ein Restaurant, dessen Name mir nicht mehr  einfällt. Ich weiß aus der Beschreibung hier im Forum gerade nur, dass  es etwas außerhalb gelegen und nur über einen längeren Schotterweg zu  erreichen ist. Wie heißt das Restaurant noch Mal und ist es immernoch zu  empfehlen?

Und dann hatte ich hier auch einen Tipp für Olivenöl  und Wein gelesen (war es von uncle?). Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?  Agraria in Riva war es definitv nicht.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. Juli 2013)

Via Mazzini 12 in Arco - da gab es zumindest früher geiles Olivenöl - "Bertamini Ivo"


----------



## conz (24. Juli 2013)

Gerade schon selbst eine Seite weiter vorne gefunden:



WOF_LADY schrieb:


> hi
> 
> -- in Mori, cantina di Mori (wasserturm) dort gibt es einen 5liter kanister top merlot für n´n zehner..
> 
> ...



@ Rastapopoulos: Ist das die Mühle, die WOF_LADY auch beschreibt? Hast auch den Wein von der Agriara Mal mit dem von Mori verglichen?

Bleibt nur noch der Name des abgelegenen Restuarants mit der Zufahrt über den Schotterweg..


----------



## Rastapopoulos (24. Juli 2013)

@conz: bin mir nicht sicher ob es die Ölmühle von WolfLady war; der Link den ich mal gepostet hatte ist down - sehr schräg was da jetzt kommt! http://www.frantoiobertamini.com/

radreisen sind familienbedingt in den letzten 4 Jahren allesamt flachgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conz (24. Juli 2013)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> sehr schräg was da jetzt kommt! http://www.frantoiobertamini.com/



Wirklich sehr schräg. Ab die Ölmühle, die du meinst ist oder war auch in Riva? Kannst du beschreiben wo man sie genau findet?

WOF_LADY ist leider schon länger nicht mehr aktiv. Sonst hätte ich sie auch noch Mal gefragt..


----------



## UncleHo (24. Juli 2013)

Bertamini ist in Arco, Ortsteil Vignole. Sollte sich auf Google Maps finden lassen.

Zu dem abgelegenen Restaurant mit Schotterzufahrt fällt mir im Moment ohne weitere Hinweise nichts ein.


----------



## dievole (24. Juli 2013)

Restaurant mit Schotterweg in Riva? "La Colombare"?


----------



## conz (24. Juli 2013)

@ dievole: Genau, das La Colombera ist es - vielen Dank!

@ UncleHo: Würdest du die Ölmühle Bertamini empfehlen?
Sagt dir die 2008 neue Ölmühle in Riva was, die WOF_LADY damals gepostet hat?
Und dann gibt es noch Madonna delle Vittorie. Aber hier gibt es keine Mühle, sondern man kann nur das fertig abgefüllte Produkt kaufen, richtig?

Und Wein aus Mori oder doch den von der Agraria? Oder ganz woanders?


----------



## UncleHo (25. Juli 2013)

Zur Ölgeschichte kann ich nichts sagen. Bin kein Fan vom Öl hier am See. 
Was den Wein betrifft, gehört der nördliche Gardasee nicht zu den klassischen Weinanbaugebieten im Trentino. Im Etschtal ist man da besser aufgehoben. Von Ala im Süden bis zur Grenze zu Südtirol reihen sich eine Vielzahl von Weinanbaugebieten an. Die bekannteren sind dabei fast ausschließlich trockene Rotweine. Z.B. Marzemino in Isera bei Rovereto, zu empfehlen die Cantina Sociale in Cornale (von der Cantina Sociale dann der Marzemino mit dem grünen Etikett - etichetta verde - die qualitativ hochwertige Selektion.) Auch gut Cantina De Tarzcal bei Isera, Cantina Longariva und Bossi Fedrigotti in Rovereto - Stadteil Sacco bzw. Simoncelli Ortsteil Navesel. Oder auf der anderen Talseite, Azienda Vinicola Balter, etc. Wer Merlot mag muss zwischen Nomi und Aldeno einkaufen, liegt zwischen nach Rovereto Richtung Trient. Für Teroldego geht's in die Piana Rotaliana (die Gegend um Mezzolombardo-Mezzocorona-San Michele. Für Weißwein ist die Gegend um Sarche, Lago Toblino und Val di Cembra bekannt (Nosiola, Müller Thurgau, Chardonnay). Man halt also eher die Qual der Wahl und vieles ist dann auch reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## McNulty (25. Juli 2013)

conz schrieb:


> @ dievole: Genau, das La Colombera ist es - vielen Dank!
> 
> @ UncleHo: Würdest du die Ölmühle Bertamini empfehlen?
> Sagt dir die 2008 neue Ölmühle in Riva was, die WOF_LADY damals gepostet hat?
> ...


 
Meine Empfehlung Wein, Öl und Essen ist
http://www.madonnadellevittorie.it/firma.htm
in Torbole
kleine Karte, lecker - außerdem kann man das Öl und den Wein gleich in der Trattoria "live" erleben
- vorsichtig subjektiv! - deutlich netter als LaColombera. LaCo Ist auch nicht schlecht aber schon ein wenig Massenfütterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (25. Juli 2013)

conz schrieb:


> @ dievole: Genau, das La Colombera ist es - vielen Dank!
> 
> B][/B]



War letztes Jahr dort, sehr zu empfehlen (Fleisch/Fisch, aber keine Pizza), man kann schön draußen sitzen


----------



## conz (25. Juli 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Zur Ölgeschichte kann ich nichts sagen. Bin kein Fan vom Öl hier am See.
> Was den Wein betrifft, gehört der nördliche Gardasee nicht zu den klassischen Weinanbaugebieten im Trentino. Im Etschtal ist man da besser aufgehoben. Von Ala im Süden bis zur Grenze zu Südtirol reihen sich eine Vielzahl von Weinanbaugebieten an. Die bekannteren sind dabei fast ausschließlich trockene Rotweine. Z.B. Marzemino in Isera bei Rovereto, zu empfehlen die Cantina Sociale in Cornale (von der Cantina Sociale dann der Marzemino mit dem grünen Etikett - etichetta verde - die qualitativ hochwertige Selektion.) Auch gut Cantina De Tarzcal bei Isera, Cantina Longariva und Bossi Fedrigotti in Rovereto - Stadteil Sacco bzw. Simoncelli Ortsteil Navesel. Oder auf der anderen Talseite, Azienda Vinicola Balter, etc. Wer Merlot mag muss zwischen Nomi und Aldeno einkaufen, liegt zwischen nach Rovereto Richtung Trient. Für Teroldego geht's in die Piana Rotaliana (die Gegend um Mezzolombardo-Mezzocorona-San Michele. Für Weißwein ist die Gegend um Sarche, Lago Toblino und Val di Cembra bekannt (Nosiola, Müller Thurgau, Chardonnay). Man halt also eher die Qual der Wahl und vieles ist dann auch reine Geschmackssache.



Das ist ja eine riesige Auswahl, da hat man wirklich die Qual der Wahl - vielen Dank!

Und für Öl werde ich Mal bei der Agraria, Bertamini und Madonna delle Vittorie testen.


----------



## der_seri (14. August 2013)

Ganz klar "Sotto Vento" in Torbole - am Hotel Centrale vorbei die Straße in den Ort rein, am Ende links. Meine Pizza Parmegiani (?) war unglaublich gut!


----------



## gelala (15. August 2013)

Pizza? Bei Sottovento! Ich stimme 100% zu. Leider sind die Plätze draußen begrenzt und wenn man Pech hat sitzt man drinnen.

Ansonsten ist das Al Porto bei der Therme noch genial - sieht zwar von außen zunächst nach Tourist Trap aus (rrrrriesiges Restaurant, viele Plätze in verschiedenen Bereichen, Atmosphäre lässt zu wünschen übrig, persönlicher Service gleich Null) aber die Pizzen sind einfach genial. Und hier wird ja nur nach Pizza gefragt, oder?


----------



## Landi89 (16. September 2013)

Pizza California in Arco.

http://www.ristorantecalifornia.it/it/benvenuti/

ca 200 Meter nach dem Campingplatz Arco.

Morgen geht es wieder runter  und direkt eine leckere Pizza


----------



## wof (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Haben letzte/vorletzte Woche (mal wieder) eine Pizza Test Runde gedreht.. unsere TopRanking ( diese waren alle zu fuß erreichbar !!)

Pizza Pace -- top Platz 1 mit abstand, Geschmack, Zutaten, Menge ..
Pizza i Sapori -- Platz 2, Zutaten & Menge top..
Pizza al fiume -- Platz 3, Zutaten & Menge ganz OK
..
Pizza Peter Pan -- wenn alle zu haben, ein besucht lohnt sich nicht...

---
und das Hotel Olivio hat eine sehr gute Küche, keine Pizza, aber die Nudelgerichte & Vorspeisen sind sehr lecker..

Gruß P


----------



## UncleHo (21. Januar 2014)

wof schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Haben letzte/vorletzte Woche (mal wieder) eine Pizza Test Runde gedreht.. unsere TopRanking ( diese waren alle zu fuß erreichbar !!)
> 
> ...


 
Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass die Testrunde in Arco stattgefunden hat...

In Riva und vor allem Torbole ist die Auswahl der offenen Lokal im Moment eher sehr eingeschränkt. 

P.S. Zwar keine Pizzeria, aber hat doch mit Essen & Trinken zu tun, das Cutty Sark in Torbole hat letzte Woche dicht gemacht. Was danach da rein kommt ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Anselm_X (22. Januar 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> P.S. Zwar keine Pizzeria, aber hat doch mit Essen & Trinken zu tun, das Cutty Sark in Torbole hat letzte Woche dicht gemacht. Was danach da rein kommt ist nicht bekannt.



Ooops, ein Klassiker weniger am Lago. Schade drum, auch wenn ich da schon länger nicht mehr drin war.


----------



## powderJO (24. Januar 2014)

danke fürs hervorkramen des threads. jetzt weiß ich, dass ich doch auch dieses jahr wieder alles dran setzen werde, an den gardasee zu kommen.


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

gibt es ein Update zu diesem Thema? Bin ich einer Woche in Arco und immer dankbar für gute Tipps.

Viele Grüße
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (20. Juli 2015)

Auch wenns kein "romantisches" Lokal, sondern jetzt im Neubau ist: Pizzeria "Al Porto di Arco" http://www.pizzeriaalporto.com
Immer wieder gut und freundliches Personal


----------



## UncleHo (20. Juli 2015)

dievole schrieb:


> Auch wenns kein "romantisches" Lokal, sondern jetzt im Neubau ist: Pizzeria "Al Porto di Arco" http://www.pizzeriaalporto.com
> Immer wieder gut und freundliches Personal


Gehört zwar zu Arco, Ortsteil Linfano, ist aber etwas irreführend, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, da ca. 5-6 km vom Ortszentrum Arco entfernt, direkt an Torbole angrenzend.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juli 2015)

dievole schrieb:


> Auch wenns kein "romantisches" Lokal, sondern jetzt im Neubau ist: Pizzeria "Al Porto di Arco" http://www.pizzeriaalporto.com
> Immer wieder gut und freundliches Personal




Ich finde es immer wieder einen Fortschritt gegenüber dem "alten" AlPorto. Altes Personal = Alte Qualität und einfach ruhiger. Das AlPorto war mit trotz der tollen Pizza immer zu hektisch. Jetzt gehe ich gerne zu Graziella! Nur die "Daltons" fehlen mir im "neuen".


----------



## dievole (21. Juli 2015)

[QUOTE="Nur die "Daltons" fehlen mir im "neuen".[/QUOTE]

...und wer sind/waren die?


----------



## lokalhorst (28. Juli 2015)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Gehört zwar zu Arco, Ortsteil Linfano, ist aber etwas irreführend, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, da ca. 5-6 km vom Ortszentrum Arco entfernt, direkt an Torbole angrenzend.


Wir waren heute da. Es war echt sehr lecker. Jetzt steht noch das Pace und das Al Fiume auf dem Programm. Das California fiel ja in Vergleich zu den 3 anderen immer etwas ab. Aber dieses Jahr war ich echt entsetzt. Von aussen sehr unaufgeräumt, der Spielplatz total kaputt und die Pizza, die wir bekommen haben ein Drama. Mit Kindern war es da  die Jahre vorher echt gut. Schade


----------



## wof (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo

..habe gehört in Arco gibt es beim Conte jetzt auch eine Pizzaria, gibt es schon erfahrungsbericht ?

gr Peter


----------



## lokalhorst (19. Juli 2016)

Sonntag geht es los! Gibt es neue Highlights, die es zu besuchen gilt?  Passt die Wahl von den Vorjahren noch?

Gruß 
Der Horst


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, welche Pizzeria



ist aktuell zu empfehlen....


----------



## dkc-live (5. September 2016)

Also ich fand Hotel Centrale im Torbole sehr gut! Die Pizza Peperoncini Agli Olio ist sehr geil. Käse, Lecker Öl und scharf. Top.
Bei Alpino Camping die Pizzeria ist auch zu empfehlen. Die Italia ist sehr lecker 
In Malcesine habe wir einen Griff ins klo gehabt. Dafür war sie die billigste und es gab 2 Flaschen Wein. Hat gut geknallt und hat die Russenbaracke erträgtlich gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (5. September 2016)

Al Fiume
Al Porto
Marosi 
Sind alle noch sehr gut und zu empfehlen. Habe ich vor 8 Wochen gerade noch getestet 
Der Horst


----------



## wof (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

..sind gerade auch am testen

(nur Arco )

Pace -- immer noch top ( und dazu noch preiswert..)

Al Fiume -- OK

Conte Pizzaria im Innenhof -- geht gar nicht ( sind danach nochmal essen gegangen..)

..testen weiter...

Viele grüße

P.S. Wetter ist jetzt wieder ganz OK -- heute 20°C


----------



## Spenglerextrem (26. Oktober 2016)

Meint ihr mit der Pizzeria beim Conte die Cantina Marchetti ?

War da vor 10 Jahren mal und wär fast verhungert bis die Pizza kam. Ungelogen über eine Stunde gewartet.

Das Ambiente im Innenhof ist echt genial, aber der Service war echt unterirdisch.

Wenns mal keine Pizza und etwas teurer sein darf: Alla Lega.
Ebenfalls genialer Innenhof und tolle Fleichgerichte von Grill.


----------



## wof (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die conte de marchetti -- seit diesem jahr, umgebaut und neue betreiber, aber der rest wie "früher"

..alla lega -- inzwischen "sauteuer" und sehr kleine portionen...


----------



## conz (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden. Für unseren letzten Urlaub 2013 konnte ich super Tipps mitnehmen.

Was sind die aktuellen kulinarischen Empfehlungen am nördlichen Lago (bzw. letzten vor Covid-19) ?

Grüße


----------



## jkmed (15. Juli 2020)

conz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden. Für unseren letzten Urlaub 2013 konnte ich super Tipps mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


Hotel Centrale in Riva; schnell und wirklich gut (die Pizza)
Hotel Panorama in Pregasine!!! Essen und Service Top mit tollem Ausblick auf den Lago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (15. Juli 2020)

Pizza Spongebob in dem Laden in Torbole Richtung Strandpromenade ? Come fight me…

Centrale ist für Leute, die auch zum Meckis gehen…


----------



## UncleHo (15. Juli 2020)

McDonalds, Autobahnausfahrt Rovereto Süd


----------



## conz (16. Juli 2020)

@jkmed: Danke für die Tipps.
@Haentz Pizza Spongebob - so heißt die Pizza?? Die Beschreibung "Torbole Richtung Strandpromenade" ist vielleicht etwas ungenau.  Meinst du Villa Cian?
@UncleHo Ernst gemeinte Tipps von dir als Local wären super.


----------



## Haentz (16. Juli 2020)

conz schrieb:


> @jkmed: Danke für die Tipps.
> @Haentz Pizza Spongebob - so heißt die Pizza?? Die Beschreibung "Torbole Richtung Strandpromenade" ist vielleicht etwas ungenau.  Meinst du Villa Cian?
> @UncleHo Ernst gemeinte Tipps von dir als Local wären super.



ja, die pizza heißt spongebob ? Zwiebeln, scharfe salsiccia, Gorgonzola, kapern glaub ich. Köstlich  die Pizzeria heißt “Bella Vita”. Halt son Standard Lago touri Ding, aber die spongebob reist’s raus ?


----------



## AlpeFuori (17. Juli 2020)

Birreria 600 in Torbole unter Villa Nirvana - allerdings war der Laden im Herbst im Umbau und man musste auch nicht anstehen bzw im Akkord futtern - zwei Qualitätskriterien fallen also weg... Das alte Linfano war schon 2002 Tipp im Tour-Artikel... Am liebsten gehe ich zur Stehpizzeria in Arco


----------



## UncleHo (17. Juli 2020)

conz schrieb:


> @UncleHo Ernst gemeinte Tipps von dir als Local wären super.


McDonalds Trient Süd, falls man Anfahrt über Sarche statt Mori bevorzugt


----------



## dievole (18. Juli 2020)

jkmed schrieb:


> Hotel Centrale in Riva; schnell und wirklich gut (die Pizza)
> Hotel Panorama in Pregasine!!! Essen und Service Top mit tollem Ausblick auf den Lago


Hallo, war grad in Riva,
beide Locations kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. „Centrale“ Pizza: dünner Boden knusprig und nicht viel los. Auch im Ristorante „Bellavista“ war die Pizza angemessen.


----------



## jkmed (20. Juli 2020)

Haentz schrieb:


> Centrale ist für Leute, die auch zum Meckis gehen…


Kann sein...allerdings war ich noch nie bei Mecki Messer...fahre seit 20 Jahren zum Lago
Hotel Centrale kooperiert mit unserer Unterkunft: Eglo Vacance...bekommen dort dann immer 15% auf Alles (außer Tiernahrung)


----------



## wof (20. Juli 2020)

Pizza im L´ora war im November auch OK -- die ital. Gerichte sind aber dort auch schmackhaft.

Kommt aber an Al Fiume & Pace ( Arco ) nicht ran .. ( Stand Nov. ´19 )


----------



## wof (20. Juli 2020)

vorher vergessen -- das Birreria Arciduca total  , dann gleich zu MC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (7. Juni 2021)

Gibts was Neues zu Pizzerien in Riva/Torbole zu berichten? Bin demnächst unten😎


----------



## oleschool (7. Juni 2021)

Pizzeria Restaurante Bavaria in Riva. 
Und dort auf jeden Fall vor der Pizza die gemischte Meerefrüchte Vorspeise bestellen - Weltklasse! 🤗


----------



## UncleHo (7. Juni 2021)

Schon wieder Zeit für Gruselgeschichten?


----------

